# DCC Wire gage question



## Walman (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello. I'm sure this has been asked many times before but here goes. I am getting ready to install a Digitrax Superchief system. My instructions say 14g for the bus wiring and 18g for the feeder wires (both solid core). The 14g is no problem but none of my local hobby stores carry 18g solid core. I know I can drop "up" to 16g for the track feeders but I'd prefer not to due to size. So my questions:

1) First, do my gauges sound right? This is a 15' X 15' L-shaped shelf HO layout that will run 2-3 trains at a time max plus switches, lighting, etc..
2) Would you consider 18 gauge stranded? I have found that locally.
3) Best online supply for wiring?

Thanks much!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

I found 18g solid at Ace Hardware, Radio Shack and Home Depot, HD was the cheapest. I havent bought wire online so I cant help with that.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Stranded and or solid will work fine. You can get solid #18 at Homedepot, or Lowes and I'm sure others. It's sprinkler control wire.
You can also go as low as #22 without a problem.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

Walman said:


> Hello. I'm sure this has been asked many times before but here goes. I am getting ready to install a Digitrax Superchief system. My instructions say 14g for the bus wiring and 18g for the feeder wires (both solid core). The 14g is no problem but none of my local hobby stores carry 18g solid core. I know I can drop "up" to 16g for the track feeders but I'd prefer not to due to size. So my questions:
> 
> 1) First, do my gauges sound right? This is a 15' X 15' L-shaped shelf HO layout that will run 2-3 trains at a time max plus switches, lighting, etc..
> 2) Would you consider 18 gauge stranded? I have found that locally.
> ...


Hi Wal,

I have a 20x12 dog-bone (kinda raps around the operator) and I'm using 18Gauge stranded for the bus wires, with 22Gauge stranded for the feeders. Feeders are soldered to the track (usually in the middle of a full flex-track span), every 6 feet or so. I do add extra wires for turnouts in the yard as that lives on two 4x8 tables and its a bit tough reaching across.

Suitcase connectors for the feeder/bus wires, but I've found them to be problematic, so I may must solder the feeders right to the bus lines at some point.

Here's a good source for wire and other electronic equipment:

http://www.allelectronics.com/index.php

Jim


----------

